# Grass or weed



## KCLawn (Aug 10, 2021)

Have a ton of this stuff popping up in my lawn. Seems to be a grass but very faster growing.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Nutsedge?


----------



## KCLawn (Aug 10, 2021)

It's a lot darker than typical nutsedge. Also noticed some is going to seed now. Pic with seed head.


----------



## KCLawn (Aug 10, 2021)

I think it might be foxtail.


----------

